# 100% white cotton shorts turning yellow in dryer



## vmcraig (Feb 16, 2015)

Im using black plastisol on white 100% cotton shorts. The ink cures, but the shorts turn a bit yellow after running through the dryer. Is the dryer setting possibly too high or is there something wrong with the fabric? Using a Printa 770 series infrared dryer with only one heat setting.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How hot is it getting? Do you have a temperature gun?


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

You are scorching the shorts. Need to adjust belt speed or adjust temp.
Depending how bad the scorching is, you might be able to wash them or spray them with some peroxide then wash them to remove the yellowing. Was a old trick we did at a place I worked at years ago as long as it wasn't to bad.


----------



## vmcraig (Feb 16, 2015)

I think the temp got up to normal curing temps for plastisol. I will gun it to make sure and maybe run them through at a higher speed a couple times extra so they don't scorch. I think the cotton is just thinner than usual as they are boxer shorts. Was just wondering if 100% cotton had a propensity to scorch more. If all else fails, will try waterbase. Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## TownsendScreen (Jun 3, 2012)

Peroxide definitely helps with minor scorches. Not sure how your dryer is, but you may be able to _adjust the height of the IR panel_. It may be too close to the garments. This is the problem with short tunnel conveyor dryers. Not enough dwell time so the temp has to be high high high to get it to cure temp.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

vmcraig said:


> Was just wondering if 100% cotton had a propensity to scorch more.


Most definitely.


----------

